

In case you missed this... - NIL8
http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/sopa.txt

======
dazbradbury
Really interesting article, and I particularly like the opening paragraph.
Impressed how the pirate bay stand out as having such a well reasoned stance
with regard to SOPA. Much better than simply attacking the bill.

" _Over a century ago Thomas Edison got the patent for a device which would
"do for the eye what the phonograph does for the ear". He called it the
Kinetoscope. He was not only amongst the first to record video, he was also
the first person to own the copyright to a motion picture._ "

